# June 2013 Prompt Voting



## Fin (May 17, 2013)

Poll closes on May 28th.


----------



## FleshEater (May 17, 2013)

Wow...that's a ridiculous amount of prompts!


----------



## moderan (May 17, 2013)

It is. I voted for "Flies".


----------



## Dictarium (May 17, 2013)

What? Somebody else voted for Last Good Day? Nice!


----------



## FleshEater (May 17, 2013)

There are so many good ones. If needed, my vote can change to break a tie.


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 17, 2013)

I like "Blind Date" because of how many interpretations there are and how many ways there are to play around with it and subvert expectations. Not to shift anyone's opinion, of course...


----------



## Lewdog (May 17, 2013)

I voted for things that might be in Lindsey Lohan's purse.  Do you have any idea how many funny things might be in there?  You might find part of Herbie the Lovebug's tail pipe in there being used as a crack pipe.


----------



## Dictarium (May 18, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> There are so many good ones. If needed, my vote can change to break a tie.


I don't think the poll system works like that.


----------



## bazz cargo (May 19, 2013)

This is brilliant! Thanks Fin.

I couldn't vote for my own suggestion, it would have not been ethical.


----------



## Leyline (May 20, 2013)

I voted for 'Flies' -- mainly because I've tried to write a story titled that no less than five times and it fizzled. I got a grudge against that title.


----------



## Bilston Blue (May 23, 2013)

A couple of days left to vote and there're already twenty-six votes. The judges might be busy next month if there're a corresponding number of entries. :-#


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 1, 2013)

I thought most people wanted a subject that was going to be lighthearted, I don't see "The Last Good Day" being that.


----------



## Dictarium (Jun 1, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> I thought most people wanted a subject that was going to be lighthearted, I don't see "The Last Good Day" being that.


I guess it'd take a great deal of skill and creativity to turn it into one wouldn't it?


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jun 1, 2013)

Well there's "last" as in the final, and "last" as in the most recent. The latter could be very light-hearted.


----------

